# We're so poor we have to use a Didymos!!



## Ellie'sMom (Aug 10, 2002)

We were at a birthday party at Chuck E. Cheese today for a child in dd's preschool class. I had Ben in the Maya wrap and dh carried Gus in the Didymos. The Didymos was a big extravagance for us when we bought it. A friend picked it up in Switzerland for much less than you can buy them in the states, but it was still alot of $$. DH especially loves it. Additional background is that dd's preschool is full of pretty well-off families, so dh stands out in the carpool line in our dented '93 civic. So, dh was chatting with one of the moms at this party when she leans in and says sympathetically, "You know we have a Baby Bjorn if you guys would like to borrow it." DH just smiled and assured her that we, in fact, have a Bjorn, but that he prefers the wrap. Now I would have been tempted to brag about the craftsmanship and beautiful material, but dh rightly judged that this would all be lost on this well-meaning, but clueless woman who clearly thought that he had just wrapped himself in a tablecloth out of necessity (not that there would be anything wrong with that!). Oh well, at least we know our Didymos rocks!


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

LOL, how funny!


----------



## carla72 (Aug 6, 2005)

thats too funny


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

i WISH I could get a didymos!!!!









Some people just don't get it. I agree with your dh, it would've been casting your pearls at the swine.


----------



## Caryliz (Sep 14, 2005)

This reminds me of what happened in one of our recent Mom's group meetings. One of the moms came with her new Phil + Ted's stroller, and when I commented on how nice it was, she leaned in and said, "You know, the grandparents paid for this, so if you're interested in our old [as in 6-month-old] Inglesina stroller, Doug and I would like to give it to you. I mean, you guys don't have a stroller yet, right?"

Of course, I probably could have bought a new Phil + Ted's with what I've spent on babycarriers so far (and I don't even HAVE a Didy yet, LOL), but I decided to not even go there!


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

lol!


----------



## MonP'titBoudain (Nov 22, 2005)

I wish I could afford a Didy! I have been known to actually use the tablecloth


----------



## Silvercrest79 (Jan 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellie'sMom*
"You know we have a Baby Bjorn if you guys would like to borrow it." DH just smiled and assured her that we, in fact, have a Bjorn, but that he prefers the wrap.

Oh for heaven's sake!!! LMAOAWMP *which at this stage is pretty hard NOT to do*









Good greif you couldn't pay me to trade a sling or wrap for a Bjorn! Some people!!!!


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

I have used a tablecloth too!!!!!! i have an ellaroo at the moment. i would loveeeeeeeee a didy


----------



## Ellie'sMom (Aug 10, 2002)

Glad everyone thinks this is as funny as I did!

swtudor: Hey you! Nice to "see" you around these parts. I thought you only hung out with the diapermakers!


----------



## JZDmama (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Krisa (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## jaclyn7 (Jun 9, 2005)

I want to be poor than, too!

Love the story.


----------



## Skittles (Sep 4, 2005)

Our doctor said the same







- but she said it right out! Oh, so much cheaper to use a curtain than to buy a Baby Bjorn









I did tell her though that my Didy cost twice as much as a BB







: but that it was worth EVERY penny


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

haha...that's funny. My neighbor, who I gave a brand new ellaroo to for her shower present, still uses the Bjorn exclusively. I just don't get it...:crazy


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

That has happened to me before too! Whenever I wear one of my didys, people look at me with compassion thinking I am just so poor that I am wrapping myself in long piece of cloth!!









When I have to go out and don't feel like having people staring at me or look with pity, I sometimes prefer to wear a Meitai. I guess those are more mainstream-looking: people always compliment on how gorgeous and "fancy" they look:roll: If only did they know the MTs cost a third of the price of a Didy!!


----------



## ScotterOtter (Jun 7, 2002)

I've gotten a lot of odd looks too when I venture out in a wrap, and the expected comments, ie."Can he _breathe_ in there!?" or "Is that _really_ comfortable?"!


----------



## june'smom (Nov 8, 2003)

I love the comments about how uncomfortable he looks all squished. He is smiling, laughing, wiggling. I get sooooo many funny looks and awkward questions.

Oh well, I know he loves it. And I don't have a bruise on my leg from the carseat banging into it all day long.

Louise


----------



## Silvercrest79 (Jan 20, 2004)

Speaking of price...... I went to Didymos' website and converted the one I liked into USD and it was 150 dollars BEFORE shipping!!!!!!!!! OH MY GOD!!!





















:







Even if I had the money I don't know if I could justifiy that much money. That much money could feed a lot of people!!!!

They sure are beautiful though!


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

LOL That's hilarious!

I remember when my daughter was a babe, I was walking down the street in our middle class neighbourhood. This woman followed me up on the porch of my babydaddy's place to offer me a stroller, coz she thought I couldn't afford one! My huge jogging stroller (the kind that looks like a baby space pod) was parked there. I was like, "Uh, I have a stroller, thanks."

Bizarre.


----------



## mammabear (Oct 21, 2002)

A friend of mine actually went out a bougth me a stroller for Christmas a couple years back. She said she felt sorry for me having to carry my baby in a wrap. Ummmm- I love my wrap. It's a huge tye-dyed batik sarong with beautiful bright colors. I tie it over my shoulder and feel beautiful when I use it. We had a regular sling at one time but we ended up using the sarong more.


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silvercrest79*
Speaking of price...... I went to Didymos' website and converted the one I liked into USD and it was 150 dollars BEFORE shipping!!!!!!!!! OH MY GOD!!!





















:







Even if I had the money I don't know if I could justifiy that much money. That much money could feed a lot of people!!!!

They sure are beautiful though!









When you buy from Didymos to the US, you discount about 17% of the price for th European tax.

www.didymos.de also have "special edition" and "seconds" sections where you can buy a brand new Didymos for A LOT less. I bought a beautiful WIldrose Indio Didymos for $100 (shipping included) last November. I could have saved much more if I had ordered it with a couple ofther moms: shipping costs the same for up to 4 Didymos.

Another option is to buy one used: Didymos actually ARE MUCH NICER used because they are all pre softened and yummy







Great places to buy used Didymos are www.thebabywearer.com or our MDC Tading Post







If you dare (and find someone who will ship to the US and accept Paypal), the German Ebay is also a great place

Attached to Baby has the "Didymos of the month" every month for $20 off and free shipping!! This month is the Didymos Jan.

Some of my friends have never paid more than $80 for their Didymos because they find the greatest bargain on used ones!!









ETA: Yes, they are a BIG investment at first, but they are the baby items I used THE MOST and oh sooo comfy. Oh - and they have a fantastic resale value too!!


----------



## Ellie'sMom (Aug 10, 2002)

Our Didy was under $100 new. It was purchased a couple of years ago in Switzerland and was on sale.

I agree about it getting better with age. Ours is soft as butter!


----------



## Teakafrog (Dec 23, 2005)

Yes, don't forget resale value in Didys! You can easily get 75% or more by selling them when DC outgrows them. I'm still stalking the boards for that perfect Indio!


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silvercrest79*
Speaking of price...... I went to Didymos' website and converted the one I liked into USD and it was 150 dollars BEFORE shipping!!!!!!!!! OH MY GOD!!!





















:







Even if I had the money I don't know if I could justifiy that much money. That much money could feed a lot of people!!!!

They sure are beautiful though!










Yes. That. Agreed.

Which is why I have a used Ellaroo, a hemp podegi and two gypsymama wraps all for the price of one Didymos.

But hey, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## swissmiss2584 (Dec 29, 2007)

I know this thread is old but I found it while googling.

Is that why people look at me when I am wearing my baby??? I thought they were admiring how easy I was shopping at the grocery store not worrying about a stroller or a carrier on top of the cart. (which looks like they could be knocked off!) Oh well. I love my wraps and slings. Much happier baby.

What part of the states do you live where the people look at you with pity while wearing a wrap? I live in California. I would like that they would be more open to baby wearing. I don't see baby wearing as much as I thought I would.

I just bought a Moby wrap and was wondering what the difference is between the Moby and didymos. Is it just the fabric that is different?


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

The Didymos is a woven wrap. There is very little stretch, which makes it great for heavier/older babies, especially in back carries.


----------

